# sandusky river walleye run



## mbw1924

i know the maumee is the best, but i have heard the sandusky is pretty good in some places. if anyone has had luck there i would appreciate some locations that are good. not looking for you honey hole, just a general area. im looking to shorten the drive from canton.


----------



## fowltalk

i pick off a few every year....u want to be between the 2 bridges in downtown Fremont of course. i like wading the west side of the river, about the middle.....seems i catch a couple-three when there.
its prolly gonna start real quick like with this recent rain & melt off. :B :B


----------



## Fishpro

If you are coming all the way from Canton, you might as well go to Maumee. Its only about 20 more miutes up rt. 20. If you do go to Fremont though, the area between the bridges is going to be your best bet for wading.


----------



## CoolWater

Yep, I agree, coming that far just go all the way to Maumee - much better fishing in that river over the Sandusky. In fact when I lived in Fremont I would still drive to the Maumee. The Maumee has many different stretches to fish so I understand why you were asking about a reference point to start trying your luck on the Sandusky... the Sandusky, however, is not the same and really the only fishable section is pretty much just the "downtown" area. if you want to try the Sandusky River... just go to downtown and park... you'll see the bridges the others have mentioned - fish that area...


----------



## lyman68

I've lived in fremont almost fourty years.Don't bother coming here especialy if you are catching fish in the maumee.There is maybe a 1/2 mile of fishable river here. and all of that is a rip rap strewn mess. Its only waste deep. There are odnr on rooftops with high power lenses This will tell you how bad it is. About six or seven years ago when i first saw floatig jigs on the maumee, iwent to the local bait store and asked for floating jig heads thinking they might work in the sandusky. Someone said hey this guys actually gonna try to cath them! There was a round of laughs from the peanut gallery around the store! Its a try to snag them in the head ,and not get caught festival


----------



## mbw1924

thanks guys. i like the maumee, but my friends wanted me to check out the sandusky. i never knew it was that much closer, i never looked at a map and assumed it was closer to sandusky.

my friends and i ususally come up on a friday evening fish, stay the night and fish saturday morning. i think we are going to head up on a thrusday night and stay til saturday this year.

might give it a try on the weekend of the 20th. ill be keeping an eye on here for any updates.


----------



## ezbite

years ago we used to drive to fremont from warren and fish for a few hours get our limit (jigging the legal way) get a room, clean our fish, get drunk, get up the next morning, get another limit and go home. make a weekend of it. after about 10 years of this we started going to the maumee because of all the hassle from the odnr, crowding at fremont and seemed like our limits started to shrink. that last year we went to fremont nobody pulled a limit. we always fished between the bridges and sometimes on the northeast side of the main road bridge where the river splits. towards the end the odnr got so bad that any fish we caught they came over and inspected it. they always took a scale, but did an inspection looking for snag marks too. if we ever caught any with any snags we always released them anyhow. i havent been to maumee in a few years now but, it will be worth it to drive the etra 20 mins to the maumee. im not bashing fremont, it's just not for us anymore. oh, we still hit the VFW on the way thur if you go to fremont, waders are not needed, just fish in the rocks on the east side of the river. ive seen many quick limits pulled off those rocks while i was struggling to keep my balance in the river, fishless i might add


----------



## jray

i like under the railroad bridge where the river splits dont have to wade or cast between boats there but always go very early in the year like when they first get in the river cause youll get some limits then but the rest of the time its just snagging in the right end in my opinion there are lots of fish in the river but they dont seem to bite very well so there is good fishing there just find a narrow spot in the river and cast alot until you find a hungry one and i saw alot of big fish last year and 2 15 lbers caught by the same guy go figure dont overlook the sandusky it can still produce good fishing just my 2 cents


----------



## B Thomas

save the time and headache, fish the reefs and you wont go back to the Rivers


----------



## Bling

I'd like to know how fast you guys drive.  There is no way you could make it from the Sandusky river to the Maumee in 20 minutes. Give yourself more like 30-40.


----------



## BFG

> There is no way you could make it from the Sandusky river to the Maumee in 20 minutes


26 miles by my count...I live in Woodville...half way between both....

Slow down in Woodville though...oh wait...go ahead and burn right on through...

I've never felt safe fishing at Fremont. Ever...not when I was a kid, not as an adult....there is an element of this world that only exists during springtime down there...and it scares the living hell out of me.


----------



## backagainbaha

B Thomas said:


> save the time and headache, fish the reefs and you wont go back to the Rivers


I concur	. Limit everytime for the last 2 years running when I hit the reefs.


----------



## jojopro

B Thomas said:


> save the time and headache, fish the reefs and you wont go back to the Rivers


Where's your sense of adventure!?! You have all Summer and Fall to catch eyes from a boat, Spring is the time for wading for eyes! If you're not wading the rivers you're missing out on a lot of fun; getting your waders snagged by dum basses, constantly untangling with your neighbors, and losing a dozen jigs a day!  Seriously though, I LOVE fishing the Maumee River walleye run! It's a fishing experience unlike any other! After all, it's the only way to get any fight out of a walleye (since you're reeling it in against the current).


----------



## yonderfishin

Are there really reefs ? Like the ones in the ocean. I have seen people mention reefs on here about lake erie and I think salt water. What and where are the reefs in lake erie?


----------



## jojopro

yonderfishin said:


> Are there really reefs ? Like the ones in the ocean. I have seen people mention reefs on here about lake erie and I think salt water. What and where are the reefs in lake erie?


Yes there are lots of *Man Made* reefs in Lake Erie, and they are spread out all over the place. This site http://www.lakeeriesportfishing.com/western_basin.html gives GPS coordinates of all of Lake Erie's reefs. I have heard that only about 10% of the Erie walleye population spawns in the rivers, whereas the other 90% spawn in the lake, mainly on its reefs.


----------



## Recondo37

this is the best for maumee river, might help...maumeetackle.net..it gives daily updates and everything...


----------



## Recondo37

use this site for a maumee trip: maumeetackle.net........it give all information you need. hit the maumee 3rd week last march and was skunked. will be there 5-9 april. still i check it at least twice a week. good luck..


----------



## B Thomas

Been there done it JoJo, we got fish every time but its just not my type of fishing.


----------



## Hook N Book

yonderfishin said:


> Are there really reefs ? Like the ones in the ocean. I have seen people mention reefs on here about lake erie and I think salt water. What and where are the reefs in lake erie?


Yes they are really reefs...just not of the ocean variety. Me don't think you'll find any coral on the Erie reefs...!


----------



## CoolWater

Zebra Mussels = Lake Erie Coral


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Any reports of fish being caught?


----------



## jray

i was wondering the same north south i guess fokes just forget the old sandusky i would just watch maumee tackle and the maumee threads and go as soon as there are fish in the maumee i would go i cant get up there till next friday but it should be good by then i like the pre spawn better than the post or during the spawn in the sandusky i think the fish actually bite cause they are hungry then not just aggression strikes just my amatuer opinion good luck


----------



## tmorrow

caught 21-22in female 23/12/08 was there from 11-3:30. only person there no dnr if river goes down will be there Sunday.


----------



## 1MoreKast

i have only fished the sandusky once, i had the itch to catch an eye and didn't feel like waiting for the lake to mellow out. i think i'm gonna make the trip to maumee this week and next week. what's everybody throwin out there? i don't need intricate detail. from what i know usually just jig and grub. is it also true about the it's illegal to throw crank baits business? like i said, fished the river only once.


----------



## Chippewa

you can throw the crankbaits but you have to take the treble hooks off and replace them with a single hook... from the DOW site..

The following regulation is in effect from March 1 to May 1: 

Fishing is allowed from sunrise to sunset only in the following areas when posted with signs:

the Maumee River from the Ohio Turnpike bridge to the Old Waterville interurban bridge at the end of Forst Road in Wood County and from the St. Rt. 578 bridge to the Grand Rapids Providence dam; 
the Portage River from St. Rt. 19 to the dam at Elmore; 
the Mahoning River from the dam at Berlin Lake to Lake Milton; and 
the Sandusky River from where the Toledo Edison power line, Old Ballville and Fifth St. Line, crosses the Sandusky River at the southeast corner of Roger Young Park in Fremont to the northern tip of Bradys Island. All fishing is prohibited in the Sandusky River from the Ballville dam to the Toledo Edison power line, Old Ballville and Fifth St. Line, at the southeast corner of Roger Young Park in Fremont when posted with signs. 
The following regulations are in effect from March 1 to May 1:

No fishing with a line with more than a single hook. The line may not have a hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point, or lure having more than a single hook larger than one-half inch from shank to point 
Treble hooks are prohibited. 
The above regulations are in effect in the following areas: 

In the Maumee River from the Grand Rapids Providence dam to a line in the Maumee Bay, from Little Cedar Point to Turtle Island. 
In the Sandusky River from where the power line, "Toledo Edison", Old Ballville and Fifth Street line crosses the Sandusky River at the southwest corner of Roger Young Park, City of Fremont, Sandusky County to a line running a quarter mile east of and parallel to the Conrail railroad bridge in Sandusky Bay. 
In the Portage River from State Route 19 to the dam at Elmore. 
In the Mahoning River from the dam at Berlin Reservoir to Lake Milton. 
Click


----------



## Captain Kevin

Brian, don't tell those guys about the 100+ fish days jigging on the reefs. Especially with the purple hair jigs, tipped with a shinner and stinger hook used with a snap/fall technique, or about starting in about 8' of water and work deeper as the day gets brighter if the fish quit biting. That's our secret that nobdy else knows about. The fact all those :B are caught legal makes it even better.


----------



## bassmaniac

I know the last time I went to Fremont was about 15 years ago. I was between Hayes Ave. and the train tressel watching some kids throw about 3 ounces of split shot under a 5/0 trebel. Made me sick and left and never went back.Some of those people over there have no respect for laws , regulations, or anyone else. I don't even go for the white bass anymore.


----------



## B Thomas

Kevin,
Thats hilarious!
You made my spring fever just spike! This ice just wont leave, I talked to Fenwick on Sunday and the channel is still solid and ice quite a ways out. They put the floating docks on top of the ice and it didnt budge. Hopefully sooner than later she'll open up.


----------



## cvlngneer

anybody have much luck north of town?


----------



## cvlngneer

or near the mouth...


----------

